# Land owner Tags?



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Does a private land owner need to purchase a turkey tag? The old guy that owns 1 place I hunt is interested in takin a gobler this year - one has been waking him up every other morning gobbleing at his back porch sliding glass door He says the gobler sees his reflection and goes nuts! 

He's owned the place for years and had no interest in killing a turkey, but this one has ticked him off a bit. He asked me to set up with him and get him a shot at this particular bird (if possible of course).

I know he doesn't need the hunting lisense, but not sure if turk tags work like deer or not?


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

No He does not need to purchase a turkey tag. He can use a landowner tag as long as he owns five acres there, I believe.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No minimum amount of land. If he owns it, he doesn't need a license or tag. Good luck.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

He will not need to purchase a turkey tag. He can make his own but he still has to check it in at a check station. Also there is no limit on amount of land he must own to hunt on. The animal must fall on his property though. If it runs onto an adjacent property he would then need a hunting license and DOW turkey permit to legally take the bird.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

sounds like he needs a nuisance tag for that bird. You know when the season opens that ole bird will be no where in sight.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

He has 26 acres so there is no chance of the bird making it off his property. 
He thinks it will be easy I tried to tell him it just never works out that way (at least for me)!

Anyway, looks good for me too because there are definately more birds pasing through his property this year. He wouldn't let anybody hunt them until he thought they had "populated" his woods well. After he saw what 30 turkeys can do to his garden, he announced it was time to hunt (2 years ago) and I have had access since. 

This guy is retired and likes to sleep in and he is seriously angry at this gobler - haha


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good luck Fish-N-Fool. What a nice problem to have though. I wish I had a gobbler waking me up every morning! lol

CG


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you can't make it, I'll be glad to help him out-no charge. PM me with his phone number or address.


----------

